# Husqvarna BT350



## Lawn Guy (May 3, 2020)

I have a Husqvarna BT350 leaf blower. A couple of months ago it started giving me trouble. Runs ok at idle but when I increase throttle it stalls out. I checked the fuel line and filter and air filter is clean. I just replaced the carburetor and still have the same problem.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Your blower has the same engine as the Redmax EBZ5150, which I'm familiar with. We haven't had any problems such as you describe, so some diagnosis may be in order.
First, is the carb. the same Walbro WYA-# as the old one? They switched, the orig. was WYA-79, I haven't got the # on the one they're using now. We don't sell these much anymore.
Second, you say the fuel filter is good, but looks can be deceiving. Have you replaced it? I always use a new filter with a new carb.
Third, is there any oil migration (leak) coming from around the intake manifold? That alone could cause your symptom.
Fourth, if you apply part choke does that help it?


----------



## Lawn Guy (May 3, 2020)

paulr44 said:


> Your blower has the same engine as the Redmax EBZ5150, which I'm familiar with. We haven't had any problems such as you describe, so some diagnosis may be in order.
> First, is the carb. the same Walbro WYA-# as the old one? They switched, the orig. was WYA-79, I haven't got the # on the one they're using now. We don't sell these much anymore.
> Second, you say the fuel filter is good, but looks can be deceiving. Have you replaced it? I always use a new filter with a new carb.
> Third, is there any oil migration (leak) coming from around the intake manifold? That alone could cause your symptom.
> Fourth, if you apply part choke does that help it?



Thanks for the advice. The blower is only a few years old.
I don't know the part number of the carb but the replacement looks identical.

I did not see an exhaust leak.
The fuel filter seemed good. I blew air through it but I will order a new one.

The strange thing about this problem is that it happened all of a sudden.
Using choke does seem to help it along when applying throttle but still dies out.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

When you say it happened all of a sudden, that's when I ask the question: when did it run well last? The difference in time can definitely affect our approach techniques.
I'm going to be blunt...where did you get the carb? It could be a knock-off, so if you paid say less than $60 that may have just continued the fuel delivery problem the orig. carb. experienced.
If you look at the old vs. new carb. you'll see WYA-## on the side of the old, the new should also say WYA-## in the same place. Else, it's a knock-off.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

FYI we just had a Mantis tiller come in, the customer put on an x-brand carburetor and it won't run right. We determined no vacuum leaks, so the "new" carb. is NG. This is what we have seen with a number of the $20 etc. el-cheapo carbs. from abroad. Not condemning what you bought, but if x-brand and not Walbro...


----------

